# Wife was asking me........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

............how old my BMW was and how many miles are on it? That's the 1st time she's ever questioned me about my bike. I told her it was an 2003 model and now has over 40K on the clock. She then asked me if I still liked it?​​I'm thinking, what the Hell? What's she up to now?​​Anyways, the housing market is quite strong and it looks as if we are going to list our former house for more than we had originally thought. We've been told by quite a few individuals that our initial asking price was simply too low.​​She says that once the house sells, if I want a new bike, it's totally up to me. Honestly, I hadn't even thought of a new bike, as the one I have now is still running great and meets all of my needs. But, a bug has now been planted in my head.​​I'm not even sure as to what I would look at if a new bike is in my future. Probably a new BMW 1250RT. Don't know all that much about them, other than that the price is way over what I paid for mine new back in Nov. of 02.​​Anyways, I suppose I'll do some internet cruising and see what I can come up with. No longer interested in a hard-core sport / muscle bike, but still attracted to the sport-touring ones.​​Like I don't have enough already on my mind. Now, I have to think about maybe getting a new bike.






​


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You could try one of those new green electric motorcycles


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> You could try one of those new green electric motorcycles


I could.......but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it possible that your wife just upped the numbers on your life insurance?

GW


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Is it possible that your wife just upped the numbers on your life insurance?
> 
> GW


+1


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I have always been a Triumph guy. Still have my 74 T140V but no longer ride. I do miss the rides but just too many idiots on the road today. I came within 20 feet of t boning a SUV last summer in my 63 TR4 because the bum ran a stop sign on a rural road that sees little traffic. Good that the 4 has great breaks and I was under the speed limit of 40. Good luck on your new bike.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I currently live in GA but prior to this lived in SC for 10 years after leaving NY. I have often thought about getting a bike because the weather is a lot more tolerant of year round riding here, but after driving cars and trucks down here for 10 years, there is no way I’d get on a motorcycle down here. Most people are fairly courteous drivers but there are also a lot of idiots down here and riding a bike, to me, is just asking to get killed. 

In the urban areas people are always in a big hurry and many drive like complete idiots. I’ve seen so many accidents and near accidents that I don’t want to even drive a small car down here. Some people are just plain unaware of the damage they can do, and others are just plain a**holes.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> ............how old my BMW was and how many miles are on it? That's the 1st time she's ever questioned me about my bike.​


She's comparing that to the mileage on you to decide if she needs a newer model.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Triumph makes a model that does 0-60 in 2.7 seconds. I've never owned a Triumph but some of my long time friends have. That was way back in the day.

In regards to m/c riding being dangerous, there's no disputing that. In my area, it's not too very bad. I have my favorite routes I ride and they are pretty safe. That, and the fact, I have upped my situational awareness substantially. Actually, I did that many years ago. I just keep at it and do my best to keep improving. I keep trying to come up with new and innovative ways to keep me out of harm's way.

I'm gonna play it cool and try not to get too excited about the possibility of a new bike. I'm perfectly happy with the one I have. Many say a BMW doesn't even get broken in until 50K miles. I always felt that my current bike was going to be my last.

Anyways, there's no hurry and I'm good to go as I am. If I do happen to have a close call of some kind, I quit telling my wife decades ago. I usually ride alone as my friends don't ride. For me, that's fine, as I'm used to it.

There are a couple of guys that ride up here to where we moved to. Not exactly sure which house they live in, but I have seen them come and go. Hopefully, as time goes by, I'll become better acclimated to the area and who lives where.

https://www.visordown.com/news/viral/triumph-rocket-3-hits-60mph-273-seconds


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Things like this, you can't defend yourself from.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is scary!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Remember we are getting a little older. A trike may be something to test drive, maybe not. 
Buy the new motorcycle , Keep the BMW if the condition is still excellent.
Bike week here this week about five miles away.
Road my bicycle there yesterday, OMG !! WHAT A GATHERING . 
My buddy converted his big Harley into a trike ,, said it became more difficult when he hit 70 yrs old. 
He snapped a few pictures yesterday, Dirty old man (Teasingly)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Things like this, you can't defend yourself from.
> 
> View attachment 18197


Was that a hub cap ? I can't tell.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

How 'bout one of these?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Take the wife for a ride on this,

https://motorcycles.autotrader.com/motorcycles/2020/harley_davidson/trike/200848638


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Was that a hub cap ? I can't tell.


Word is, it was a tire on a rim. It looks as if it took place in Europe. I rode m/c's while I was stationed in Italy. You really need to be on top of your best game when riding in Europe. Driver's there are usually crazy and poorly skilled.

My wife doesn't ride with me nearly as often as she used to. She's not game for more than 100 miles or so at best. Matter-of-fact, it's been several years since she rode with me.

It's dangerous enough with just me out riding. I'd feel horrible if we both went down and she ended up seriously injured.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This is a BMW, and it ain't one I'm considering buying.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> This is a BMW, and it ain't one I'm considering buying.
> 
> View attachment 18325


Can't tell if it's coming or going.


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

tony pasley said:


> You could try one of those new green electric motorcycles


agree


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Still keeping an open mind and such about getting a new m/c.

Regular ole gasoline has become so pedestrian and stuff, that I'm now thinking about a Hydrogen Peroxide powered ride.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Still keeping an open mind and such about getting a new m/c.
> 
> Regular ole gasoline has become so pedestrian and stuff, that I'm now thinking about a Hydrogen Peroxide powered ride.


Just remember, hydrogen peroxide will turn you blonde by the time you're done with your ride.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Just remember, hydrogen peroxide will turn you blonde by the time you're done with your ride.


Will it help to fill in some bald spots?

Asking for a friend..............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Two wheels and a reaction motor?
That's not a motorcycle. That's merely a sled.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have a clue as to this bike or why it is the way it is. I don't know if it's photo-shopped, or if someone was actually stupid enough to build it, then actually ride it.

Then again, it is a chopper, and lots of choppers make little to no sense.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It looks real.
There seems to be a coupling device between the two sets of forks.
Although setting-up and maintaining alignment would be a real bear!

I don't see why that bike needs springer forks: The forks themselves would be springy enough.

Oh...and it looks European. Central European, not British.
Could that be?


----------



## GunGeezer (Apr 17, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I don't have a clue as to this bike or why it is the way it is. I don't know if it's photo-shopped, or if someone was actually stupid enough to build it, then actually ride it.
> 
> Then again, it is a chopper, and lots of choppers make little to no sense.
> 
> View attachment 18382


The "Rake and Trail" ratio may be set up right for one of the front wheels (if at all) but I can't imagine both, which means the machine would be unstable at certain speeds (some worse than others). I can see someone riding it straight down the block at low speed (maybe) but turning a corner could be a real challenge. I'd be hard pressed to volunteer riding it on the highway...............ever seen a video of high speed wobble.....?? The rider looses control very quickly. It looks very cool though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It looks real.
> There seems to be a coupling device between the two sets of forks.
> Although setting-up and maintaining alignment would be a real bear!
> 
> ...


I'm trying to wrap my head around the double fork and what improved purpose it would serve over a single fork.

The engine looks to be Norton....ish, kind of. Then again, maybe an old BSA of some kind.

The guy does have a Central European look. Romania maybe, or Czech Republic?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GunGeezer said:


> The "Rake and Trail" ratio may be set up right for one of the front wheels (if at all) but I can't imagine both, which means the machine would be unstable at certain speeds (some worse than others). I can see someone riding it straight down the block at low speed (maybe) but turning a corner could be a real challenge. I'd be hard pressed to volunteer riding it on the highway...............ever seen a video of high speed wobble.....?? The rider looses control very quickly. It looks very cool though.


I'm thinking it would be unstable at *ANY* speed. 

Obviously, a higher speed would result in a more serious injury.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

GunGeezer said:


> The "Rake and Trail" ratio may be set up right for one of the front wheels (if at all) but I can't imagine both, which means the machine would be unstable at certain speeds (some worse than others). I can see someone riding it straight down the block at low speed (maybe) but turning a corner could be a real challenge. I'd be hard pressed to volunteer riding it on the highway...............ever seen a video of high speed wobble.....?? The rider looses control very quickly. It looks very cool though.


I have had high speed wobble and i do not recommend it to anyone. In my case I found that the aero-dynamics were to blame. I had a bullet shaped fairing on a 1980 XS 650 and unless I ducked down behind the fairing above 75 MPH, the front forks would unload and start twitching left and right with no input from the handle bars.

Once I discovered the cause I never ever went fast on that bike riding upright again. No more speed wobble for me.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Do an image check, maybe there's a good story behind the chopper


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Do an image check, maybe there's a good story behind the chopper


No idea as to how to do one.

Oh wait......I think I just did, and I didn't understand any of it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> No idea as to how to do one.
> 
> Oh wait......I think I just did, and I didn't understand any of it.


Lol,
My iPad,,, iOS operating system isn't supporting the update I needed. 
I'd have to switch over to my android phone.
That's APPLE's way of telling you it's time to upgrade . I have three iPads that will be obsolete sooner or later.


----------

